# Treffen Hannovermesse 2011?!



## Jan (26 Februar 2011)

Hallo,

es bald wieder soweit.
Die Hannovermesse 2011 steht vor der Tür.

Dieses Jahr habe ich mir extra Urlaub genommen und wollte mal fragen, ob und wann ihr auch da seid.

Würde mich freuen, mal die/den Eine/n oder Andere/n persönlich zu treffen.

Ich habe die ganze Woche Urlaub und wäre was den Tag angeht flexibel.

Würde mich über Vorschläge zu Tag und Uhrzeit freuen, falls Interesse für ein Treffen besteht.


----------



## Safety (26 Februar 2011)

Hallo,
  ich werde Montag auf der Messe unterwegs sein und Dienstag, Mittwoch auf dem ABB Stand bei der Safety Abteilung zu finden sein.


----------



## IBFS (27 Februar 2011)

Safety schrieb:


> bei der Safety Abteilung zu finden sein.


..alles andere hätte mich aber arg gewundert  

Frank


----------



## Safety (27 Februar 2011)

Ja stimmt hätte ich mir sparen können.


----------



## veritas (27 Februar 2011)

ich werd auch da sein...

Endress+Hauser,Siemens,IFM,ABB und eon werden auf meiner
Liste stehen....

safety,wehe wir sehen uns da nicht! *ROFL*


----------



## Safety (1 März 2011)

Hallo Veritas,
Dein Wunsch sei mir befehl, da Du nicht zu den kleineren Menschen gehörst bleibt mir bleibt mir nichts anderes übrig.


----------



## Tommi (1 März 2011)

Safety schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich werde Montag auf der Messe unterwegs sein und Dienstag, Mittwoch auf dem ABB Stand bei der Safety Abteilung zu finden sein.


 
Hallo Safety,

ich bin Freitag auf der Messe, da werden wir uns leider nicht sehen.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Jan (4 April 2011)

*Ich bin morgen da.*

Hallo Safety und veritas,

ich werde morgen (Dienstag) von ca. 9 Uhr bis ca. 17 Uhr auf der Messe sein.

Habt ihr Lust und Zeit für ein kleines Treffen?

Würde mich freuen, euch mal direkt kennen zu lernen.

Natürlich auch alle anderen.

Also wenn Interesse besteht, bin ich für Vorschläge zu Ort und Zeit ganz Ohr.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (4 April 2011)

Ich bin morgen auch auf der Messe. Mal sehen ob Herr Safety diesmal Zeit für mich hat    .....     Ich bin morgen unter der Nummer 01570 3345044 erreichbar. Können wir kurzfristig ein Treffen ausmachen.


----------



## IBFS (4 April 2011)

Mist, und ich hänge im Sauerland fest :-(

Frank


----------



## Jan (4 April 2011)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Ich bin morgen auch auf der Messe. Mal sehen ob Herr Safety diesmal Zeit für mich hat    ..... Ich bin morgen unter der Nummer 01570 3345044 erreichbar. Können wir kurzfristig ein Treffen ausmachen.


 

Super freut mich.

:s11:


----------



## Jan (4 April 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> Mist, und ich hänge im Sauerland fest :-(
> 
> Frank


 
Schade; vieleicht im nächsten Jahr.


----------



## Tommi (5 April 2011)

Also, Safety und ich haben uns heute getroffen und persönlich
kennengelernt!

Oh, das war ja schon gestern...

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Matze001 (5 April 2011)

Da ist man 4 Jahre hintereinander auf der Hannovermesse,
und jetzt wo es am interessantesten ist hängt man in der Schweiz....

Das Leben ist Hart, ...

Grüße aus der Schweiz

Marcel

P.S: Wenn jmd. beim Wago Stand vorbei kommt grüßt mal Lars Kühn von mir


----------



## TimoK (5 April 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> Mist, und ich hänge im Sauerland fest :-(
> 
> Frank


 

total Off topic: Wo hängst du denn im Sauerland rum? Hier ist es doch schön 

Gruß aus dem Sauerland...

Timo


----------



## IBFS (5 April 2011)

TimoVoss schrieb:


> total Off topic: Wo hängst du denn im Sauerland rum? Hier ist es doch schön
> 
> Gruß aus dem Sauerland...
> 
> Timo



Grüße zurück!!!

ARBEIT: INFINEON WARSTEIN
HOTEL: HIRSCHBERG (59581)

Frank


----------



## Lipperlandstern (5 April 2011)

Ich habe heute auf der Messe bestimmt 100 x das Wort "Wertschöpfung" gehört oder gelesen. Grade in einem Messeheft als Überschrift einer Werbung für Rollenförderer.. Hallo...... was heisst das Wort überhaupt ?


----------



## IBFS (5 April 2011)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Ich habe heute auf der Messe bestimmt 100 x das Wort "Wertschöpfung" gehört oder gelesen. Grade in einem Messeheft als Überschrift einer Werbung für Rollenförderer.. Hallo...... was heisst das Wort überhaupt ?



Na wenn mit dem "Rollenförderer" Goldsand aus dem Wasser gefischt wird ist das "Wertschöpfung" 

Frank


----------



## Paule (5 April 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> Na wenn mit dem *"Rollenförderer" Goldsand* aus dem Wasser gefischt wird ist das "Wertschöpfung"


Und eine Meisterleistung dazu.


----------



## IBFS (5 April 2011)

Paule schrieb:


> Und eine Meisterleistung dazu.


Habtsch nisch so, mir ist nix dooferes eingefallen   *ROFL*

Frank


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 April 2011)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Ich habe heute auf der Messe bestimmt 100 x das Wort "Wertschöpfung" gehört oder gelesen. Grade in einem Messeheft als Überschrift einer Werbung für Rollenförderer.. Hallo...... was heisst das Wort überhaupt ?



Wertschöpfung wäre in deinen Fall gewesen, ein bisschen länger auf der 
Messe zu bleiben und dir ein paar Stände anzuschauen. So hast du nur 
schnell mit Safty vor Mittag einen Gesoffen und bist gleich wieder nach
Hause. Da war die Wertschöpfung für den Messebesuch gering, du hast
ja nichts gesehen


----------



## Tommi (5 April 2011)

z. Zt. groß in Mode,
bei uns ist das Wort der Oberbegriff für alle Arten von Verbesserungen im Betrieb

- Qualität
- Stückzahl
- Verfügbarkeit
- Nutzung
- Instandhaltung
- Sauberkeit
- Einkauf
- Organisation

ein funktionierendes Förderband ist davon auch ein Mosaikstein..

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Lipperlandstern (6 April 2011)

Tommi schrieb:


> z. Zt. groß in Mode,
> bei uns ist das Wort der Oberbegriff für alle Arten von Verbesserungen im Betrieb
> 
> - Qualität
> ...


 
An Eurem Stand hab ich das Wort aber nicht gesehen


----------



## Jan (6 April 2011)

Ich habe gestern Lipperlandstern auf der Messe getroffen.
Hat mich sehr gefreut mal jemanden aus dem Forum direkt kennen zu lernen. 
Ich hoffe ich schaffe es zu einem der nächsten Treffen.

Ich freue mich schon drauf. :sm16:


----------



## Tommi (6 April 2011)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> An Eurem Stand hab ich das Wort aber nicht gesehen


 
Wohl wahr, muss mal nen ernstes Wörtchen mit dem Messebauer sprechen... :sm24:


----------

